# jar file in Windows verknüpfen ?



## centrino (16. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

Wie verknüofe ich ein jar File, sodass es beim Doppelclick selber ausführt ?

Gruss


----------



## thE_29 (16. Aug 2004)

java -jar jarfile.jar

eventuell noch classpath, wenn notwendig!


----------



## bygones (16. Aug 2004)

damit startet mans unter konsole...

mach doch einfach rechtsklick -> öffnen mit -> wähle javaw aus und sag "immer damit öffnen" (oder wie das heißt)


----------



## centrino (16. Aug 2004)

Danke, aber wie schreibe ich diese Verknüpfung in Win Umgebung ?


----------



## pogo (16. Aug 2004)

oder rechtsklick
eigenschaften
öffnen mit
ändern

und dort einstellen


----------



## Krondor (20. Aug 2004)

Hatte dasselbe Problem wie der Threadersteller und
da hab ich halt hier nachgeschaut.

Aber ich hab jetzt ein neues Problem:

Also ich hab in dem Jar-File auch folgende manifest.mf hinzugefügt:

Main-Class: Installer  (so heißt die Class-Datei mit der Main)
(hier kommt noch ein Zeilensprung)

Wenn ich es über die Konsole startet funktioniert alles.

Wenn ich aber das JAR-File doppelt anklicke dann kommt nur die Meldung
Could not find the main-class ! Program will exit !

Was kann ich da tun?

Ist es möglich die JAR-Datei so zu starten, dass die Konsole NICHT mit aufgeht ?
Das nervt mich nämlich total. Dann will man jemandem ein Programm geben
und dann geht ständig diese blöde Konsole auf.


Thx im Voraus,
Krondor


----------

